
Researchers created a test to determine which masks are the least effective - Markoff
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/08/08/us/duke-university-face-mask-test-trnd/index.html
======
Markoff
> Neck fleeces, also called gaiter masks and often used by runners, were the
> least effective. In fact, wearing a fleece mask resulted in a higher number
> of respiratory droplets because the material seemed to break down larger
> droplets into smaller particles that are more easily carried away with air.

Neck fleece actually spreads more droplets than no mask at all.

